
Show HN: Scrape Nasdaq stock prices with open source Pickaxe tool - breeve
https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/blob/master/Examples/nasdaq.s
======
breeve
Download tool from below to run the example
[https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/releases](https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/releases)

